# XSl mit JDom auslesen



## Alenka87 (12. Dez 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Neuling was JDom angeht. Nun sitze ich vor einer "blöden" (für mich) Aufgabe, und zwar muss ich eine Methode schreiben, die eine XSL Datei durchsucht und nach dem Element sucht. Dann das Attribut ausliest und den Wert ändert.

Das Element das ich suche:
[XML]<xsl:value-of select="/bsp1/bsp2/bsp3"/>[/XML]
Und dann müsste da ein anderer Attributwert stehen:
[XML]<xsl:value-of select="/xxx1/yyy2/zzz3"/>[/XML]

Ich bin die Aufgabe folgendermaßen angegangen:

1) zuerst das Dokument öffnen (eine Methode um ein Doc zu laden wurde mir gegeben

```
Document doc = öffneDokument();
```

2) dann das Rootelement finden

```
Document doc = öffneDokument();
Element rootEl = doc.getRootElement();
```

Und hier gibt mein Verstand auf... ich mein ich weiss wie ich nach einem Element mit einem bestimmten Attribut suche... aber kein Plan wie ich das ganze Dokument durchsuchen soll  Ich habe ja kein Plan wie die Struktur aussieht und wie oft dieses Element vorkommt... 


Ich versuche nun eine Schleife zu schreiben, die quasi so arbeitet: 
1) nim den ersten Kind vom Root.
2) Ist es das Gesucht ----> schön! wenn nein dann...
3) ... hat es Kinder ---> ja --->nein
4) ... ja - suche bei den Kindern
5) ...nein - pech gehabt

aber irgendwie scheitere ich die ganze zeit


----------



## Alenka87 (12. Dez 2011)

schon hingekriegt


----------

